# a friend is doing a brevet



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

starting in OC winding up in Palm Desert. Plans on using Ortega highway (on a Monday) My last recollections (years ago) lots of motorcycles but mid week may be okay? Anyone have any better info? BAd idea?


----------



## leathernek (Feb 25, 2007)

I haven't ridden it, but based on past opinions, I probably wouldn't take Ortega. However, If he wants to end up in Palm Springs, he doesn't have to many options.


----------

